# Ozone generator for clothes



## Memmax (Jun 26, 2016)

Fire2527 said:


> Has anyone tried building a home made version of ozone for clothing/boots? I've been researching Ozonics and trying to find/build something that can do both safely.
> 
> Here's what I have so far
> 
> https://youtu.be/PVhFYl9cBnQ


That is awesome man. How much you have into it do you think?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire2527 (Jul 20, 2015)

Memmax said:


> That is awesome man. How much you have into it do you think?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Full parts list:
Ram mounts ~$20
Ebay 12V 9aH battery $18
Walmart ammo box $5
Ebay bow hanger $15
Ebay antec 120mm quiet fan $7
Radio shack Spst switch $5

Too strong ozone:
Ozone generator 3.5gm/hr (for clothes only) $25 http://www.ebay.com/itm/170977253226

Correct ozone:
Transformer $25 
http://www.amazing1.com/products/ozone-power-supply-12vdc-input-1-7kv-variable-output.html

Ozone cell $15
http://www.amazing1.com/products/ozone-air-cell-75mg-hr.html

Roughly $110 but several parts you might have around the house. 

Brad
PSE Rogue X with Chinese knock off Hypodermics


----------



## Memmax (Jun 26, 2016)

Fire2527 said:


> Full parts list:
> Ram mounts ~$20
> Ebay 12V 9aH battery $18
> Walmart ammo box $5
> ...


Thank you.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## charleswv (Jun 24, 2014)

Really cool, thanks for sharing! Here come the questions!
1. What was making that high-pitched sound? And is it correctable?
2. What's the bow hanger for? 
3. Can you show the USB charger installed? That's a great addition, BTW!


----------



## Fire2527 (Jul 20, 2015)

charleswv said:


> 1. What was making that high-pitched sound? And is it correctable?
> 2. What's the bow hanger for?
> 3. Can you show the USB charger installed? That's a great addition, BTW!


The noise is the high output ozone plate. The lower output is a slightly different way of making ozone and does not make that noise.

The bow hanger is for mounting in a tree stand if i use it for ozone scent control in woods.

12V USB adapter to be added









Brad
PSE Rogue X with Chinese knock off Hypodermics


----------



## RobbyE (Sep 5, 2012)

Ozone cell $15
http://www.amazing1.com/products/ozo...l-75mg-hr.html

Fire:
Is 75mg/hr really enough for hunting? I've been doing some research and I can't seam to find a consensus. I was leaning toward using a 1000mg plate. Ozonics does not publish how much ozone their units generate.
Thanks


----------



## Fire2527 (Jul 20, 2015)

RobbyE said:


> Ozone cell $15
> http://www.amazing1.com/products/ozo...l-75mg-hr.html
> 
> Fire:
> ...


I only provide this as a reference only and do not intent to take away from the Ozonics device or violate their proprietary information of course. So just for informational purposes..


Patent Hr100 references 65mg/hr
https://www.google.com/patents/US20100107991

Certainly experiment for different levels and several devices have a variable output. Due to the corrosive nature of ozone gas, I would be cautious breathing the 3.5mg/hr as in the video for any length of time.

Like you found, I'm not positive what the best/safest amount is. Some is better than none though. I am trying a small 'safe' level and working my way up if those results do not seem to work

Good luck and let me know your progress/success

Brad
PSE Rogue X with Chinese knock off Hypodermics


----------



## RobbyE (Sep 5, 2012)

Also, I was thinking of adding a shut off timer for safety. The kit I was looking at said that the unit should not run over 2 hours continuously. 

Thoughts?


----------



## RobbyE (Sep 5, 2012)

Fire2527 said:


> I only provide this as a reference only and do not intent to take away from the Ozonics device or violate their proprietary information of course. So just for informational purposes..
> 
> 
> Patent Hr100 references 65mg/hr
> ...


Thanks much for posting. I'm glad I didn't go into patent law. My eyes glazed over after about 5 minutes of reading. I did see a reference to 65mg though. Sounds like a good plan to work your way up. Coincidentally, I bought the same box to build mine in. My plan is to build a portable for hunting and a 110v for home. Starting with the portable one.


----------



## jebo (Dec 18, 2014)

Thank you for this thread! god i love the diy, have you made the updates to ozone? and as stated in another question has there been any long term problems for continual use?


----------



## Coltonhunter (Jun 26, 2016)

The one thing that I have learned (from research only) is that too much ozone is very easy to smell to the human nose. More is not better in this case. I would definitely agree that experimenting with higher ozone outputs, however the noise levels that you get with some of the bigger plates may be an issue. 
I just ordered some materials myself and will post a video and some info once I have completed mine as well.
I don't want to take anything from MR. Fire2527 because this post will explode over the next few weeks. GREAT WORK ! And thank you.


----------



## RLZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Thanks for the info. will have to give this a try.


----------



## RobbyE (Sep 5, 2012)

Parts are on order. I can't wait.


----------



## Fowl Chaser (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

Be careful with the ozone stuff. It has it's purposes, but is very harmful if your breathing it in. I worked with ozone, industrial ozone, and learned how bad that stuff really is. If you are smelling it, it's harming your lungs. That said, it's great for killing mold and mildew.


----------



## Fire2527 (Jul 20, 2015)

j.d.m. said:


> Be careful with the ozone stuff. It has it's purposes, but is very harmful if your breathing it in. I worked with ozone, industrial ozone, and learned how bad that stuff really is. If you are smelling it, it's harming your lungs. That said, it's great for killing mold and mildew.


Good call. Any ideas on what a "safe" gm/hr level would be for tree stand uses?

Brad
PSE Rogue X with Chinese knock off Hypodermics


----------



## Mixxedupmedia (Oct 5, 2013)

Very clever. I suppose you could use it to get rid of cigarette smells in a car, and all sorts of other uses.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

I have used these in the past. Work great all you need is some stainless steel screws to mount the plate to some wood and wire nuts and a plug. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/7-gr-hr-Ozo...hash=item27cf09d00c:m:mdxMEFkv5CJ7KG8CcbH1PFA


----------



## Michigander1 (Sep 26, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## headstrong (Jan 13, 2011)

i have made basically what you have. costed $50. i have it posted in the diy some time last year. yes 3500mg is to much. deer get wierded out by it. so only us it to shock you clothes. from the research ive been doing. people who have ozonics 200 have measured the current output of the coil and made the calculation. they estimate that its putting out around 100mg. im guessing the new ozonics 300 unit is putting out about 150. we also seem to think 200mg would be the limit on what you need in the field. i just bought 3 200mg kits off ebay and will be trying them out and posting a thread on it. still need to put them together yet so it might be a week or 2. i will try one kit to see how the deer react and will go from there. another good alternative is this. its $100 if you want to put it together. just add a 12v battery. the nice thing is that its adjustable from 100 to 500mg http://www.amazing1.com/ozone.html


----------



## Fire2527 (Jul 20, 2015)

headstrong said:


> i have made basically what you have. costed $50. i have it posted in the diy some time last year. yes 3500mg is to much. deer get wierded out by it. so only us it to shock you clothes. from the research ive been doing. people who have ozonics 200 have measured the current output of the coil and made the calculation. they estimate that its putting out around 100mg. im guessing the new ozonics 300 unit is putting out about 150. we also seem to think 200mg would be the limit on what you need in the field. i just bought 3 200mg kits off ebay and will be trying them out and posting a thread on it. still need to put them together yet so it might be a week or 2. i will try one kit to see how the deer react and will go from there. another good alternative is this. its $100 if you want to put it together. just add a 12v battery. the nice thing is that its adjustable from 100 to 500mg http://www.amazing1.com/ozone.html


Great info, that helps a lot. I ordered an ozone generator from amazing1 about a month ago and they advised backordered and unsure of when my generator would be in stock. Hopefully I'll get it soon and get it running. 

Brad
PSE Rogue X with Chinese knock off Hypodermics


----------



## HoytCharger6 (Sep 29, 2016)

Tag


----------



## Rooksc (Jun 27, 2016)

Great post


----------



## KSandTXbowman (Dec 5, 2004)

I just put this together for 103$. I ordered a 3500mg/hr generator which I thought was a 500mg/hr. So Looks like its a powerful one but I will only run it for 30seconds in this cloest the night before I hunt. I hope that it doesnt destroy my boots or clothes. I think Ill be alright long as I let it air out and not hit it with large amount of o3 at one time.


----------



## KAMcClendon (Oct 3, 2016)

Do they really work?


----------



## hoytprotec (Jun 27, 2006)

Here's one I put together for around $20. The generator was advertised at 500mg/hr. I just use it in a scent lok duffel with clothes or to treat the truck periodically while it's sitting in the driveway with the air circulating. Really gets rid of the fast food odors lol.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## twostroke24 (Aug 6, 2011)

That's cool...where did you pic up the fabric locker.....its like the one cabelas sells but prob at a fraction of cost






KSandTXbowman said:


> I just put this together for 103$. I ordered a 3500mg/hr generator which I thought was a 500mg/hr. So Looks like its a powerful one but I will only run it for 30seconds in this cloest the night before I hunt. I hope that it doesnt destroy my boots or clothes. I think Ill be alright long as I let it air out and not hit it with large amount of o3 at one time.
> View attachment 4957297


----------



## Memmax (Jun 26, 2016)

Fire2527 said:


> Has anyone tried building a home made version of ozone for clothing/boots? I've been researching Ozonics and trying to find/build something that can do both safely.
> 
> Here's what I have so far
> 
> https://youtu.be/PVhFYl9cBnQ


Any chance you can put the video back up? Finally got my stuff from amazing1! On Vaca this week and wanted to build this. TIA

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

KSandTXbowman said:


> I just put this together for 103$. I ordered a 3500mg/hr generator which I thought was a 500mg/hr. So Looks like its a powerful one but I will only run it for 30seconds in this cloest the night before I hunt. I hope that it doesnt destroy my boots or clothes. I think Ill be alright long as I let it air out and not hit it with large amount of o3 at one time.
> View attachment 4957297


Have a parts list?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

twostroke24 said:


> That's cool...where did you pic up the fabric locker.....its like the one cabelas sells but prob at a fraction of cost


https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...2933387&lsft=gclid:CNX0psfP5tACFQa4wAodxiQAbQ

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire2527 (Jul 20, 2015)

I finally got a 75mg/hr ozone generator from amazing 1. It is silent especially compared to the large ozone plates. Boxed it up with 12v battery and fan. Beats $400 for the real thing. 

I'll still use the 500mg/hr plate for clothing and boots though.

Looks great

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mmeyer214 (Sep 28, 2016)

Great information!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mmeyer214 (Sep 28, 2016)

I've been looking into this more and there is some pretty cheap ways to ozone your hunting great. Which I might have to partake in. Thanks for all the ideas. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean.Moni (Jul 28, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/O3-Pure-Multi-Purpose-Vegetable-Washer/dp/B007ZHPRIG

The exact same thing as the scent crusher unit for $80. Just marketed differently. Same Specs, same design, manufactured at same place.


----------



## Baywaters (Dec 29, 2016)

ttt


----------



## lweingart (Oct 1, 2010)

Fire2527 said:


> Has anyone tried building a home made version of ozone for clothing/boots? I've been researching Ozonics and trying to find/build something that can do both safely.
> 
> Here's what I have so far
> 
> https://youtu.be/PVhFYl9cBnQ


Can you put up a new link to the video? 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Tagged!


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

I bought stuff off Ebay, bought the quietest computer fan I could find, threw it all in a Pelican case and had a DIY OZONICS for under $100.

I don't use it for hunting but I throw it in the car, etc. to get rid of stink!(me and a dog!)


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

Fire2527 said:


> Has anyone tried building a home made version of ozone for clothing/boots? I've been researching Ozonics and trying to find/build something that can do both safely.
> 
> Here's what I have so far
> 
> https://youtu.be/PVhFYl9cBnQ


I tried to view it but it says the video is unavailable.


----------

